# ZBLL-T (Thanks eastamizonantidote)



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a thread where I will be posting short tutorials on ZBLL-T. I am using algorithms that I chose from eastamizonantidote's algorithms, and I think that these are the easiest to learn and execute. If you could, it would be awesome if you could give me some feedback.

Thanks, 

-Ian


----------



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

*Post Reserved for ZBLL Tutorials*

*Case #1* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwCKMRUh-7U

*Case #2* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il1db-GMoKo

*Case #3* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eUMbzuO1SM

*Case #4* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJNfc7Iv0zQ


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 20, 2011)

Are you planning to do other cases besides T, or is there something special about T?


----------



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

Zarxrax said:


> Are you planning to do other cases besides T, or is there something special about T?


 
Yes, I'm planning to do the other steps, but in other threads


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

ianography said:


> Yes, I'm planning to do the other steps, but in other threads


 
Maybe one you should make this the giant storage of zbll?


----------



## ianography (Feb 20, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Maybe one you should make this the giant storage of zbll?


 
maybe, if a moderator were willing to change the name of the thread to ZBLL Tutorials (Thanks eastamizonantidote)


----------



## Julian (Feb 20, 2011)

You should compare the zbll case to the ocll then pll cases.


----------

